# First Post



## 30over (May 29, 2006)

I am new to the forum and just thought I'd introduce myself. I've been golfing off and on for about six years but have recently gotten a bit more serious. Like the name suggest I normally shoot somewhere around 100. My biggest problem is the slice, which I have had for a few years now. I think my problem is that I come over the top too much. When I try to think about keeping my club in the swing plane I can hit it fairly straight. Does anyone have any tips for correcting my slice? Thanks


----------



## Prea (May 11, 2006)

This thread should go in the "Introductions and Greets" thread but, Make sure you are rotating your hips enough; that was my problem for a long time and have recently corrected it.


----------

